# What course should I study and where?



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Greetings Everyone,

I am very new to this forum.!

I have B.A. in Applied Economics and and completed Graduate Dip (marketing) from AUT, NZ; I have 6+ years of experience in Sales, Marketing, Carbon Management & Sustainability Consulting and training.

I want to complete my Masters from Canada and apply for PR after that, which is a big investment from my side, and I want to make sure I chose the right Masters course that will help me in my PR after the course. 

For PR, obviously I need to land up with a full-time job offer after the course, so I wanted to pursue Masters in a field that is growing in Canada (depending on the region I study).

My honest desire is to change my line of profession and get into ICT industry. I do appreciate that it will be difficult to get accepted into Masters in ICT without prior experience or academics. Therefore, I was thinking some form or inter-disciplinary course such as Dual Masters in IT and B-Management, Masters in Business Information Systems, Master in IT and Systems, etc.

Since I have been working in Carbon & Sustainability industry, I am also open to Master in Sustainability, depending on job prospects post completion. However, my personal desire is to get my foot in the ICT sector.

At the moment I have identified four regions: Alberta, BC, Ontario and Saskatchewan, this is purely because of the PNP schemes they have started for students. Hope scheme this wont change in next year or two.

- So guys please advise on how should I go about it? 

- I am a bit confused about which region would be best for quick PR post completion of my Masters; job prospects in that location, part time job while studying and post completion. I am very keen for co-op too.

- What are the skills that are in shortage and in demand there, which is anticipated to grow in new few years? Something that wont reach saturation any time soon.

- I will really appreciate any personal advice and suggestions.


Many thanks
A


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone? Seniors? please advise...


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

First, nobody is going to tell you what to study, that's a personal choice you should be taking not relying on someone else to choose for you.

The rate limiting step on the PR (via PNP) is the PNP step which depends on the number of applicants in the system. Going the PNP route involves you signing documents saying you intend to "Live and Work" in the nominating province. If CIC feel you are not sincere in this they can ask you to withdraw your application or refuse to confirm your PR. Additionally the province can withdraw your nomination if they feel you are not sincere. I know of instances in Saskatchewan and in Quebec where this has occurred.

Your use of the "which region would be best for quick PR" doesn't help, it makes you sound insincere and therefore the advice you are seeking probably won't arrive.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

JGK said:


> First, nobody is going to tell you what to study, that's a personal choice you should be taking not relying on someone else to choose for you.
> 
> The rate limiting step on the PR (via PNP) is the PNP step which depends on the number of applicants in the system. Going the PNP route involves you signing documents saying you intend to "Live and Work" in the nominating province. If CIC feel you are not sincere in this they can ask you to withdraw your application or refuse to confirm your PR. Additionally the province can withdraw your nomination if they feel you are not sincere. I know of instances in Saskatchewan and in Quebec where this has occurred.
> 
> Your use of the "which region would be best for quick PR" doesn't help, it makes you sound insincere and therefore the advice you are seeking probably won't arrive.


Hi JGK,

Thanks for your sincere reply.

I totally agree that no one can decided what should I, or will study, i just wanted a second opinion on what course would be suitable for me regarding an interdisciplinary course, as this is totally a new area for me and obviously in a new country.

I really dint mean to sound as it looks. Taking up a Masters course is quite an investment, so my question was really to understand which region would likely have higher employment rate based on the course, and therefore easier to get a full time job and the "Canadian experience." 

I am happy to stay anywhere in Canada for two years, especially Universities in Ontario seem to offer number of different courses as compared to other regions, but I am open to options.

I do appreciate at the end of the day, it depends on the individual and his own potential, but I want to move on from Marketing and enter in IT management, its a new area for me and no prior experience.

Many thanks


----------



## andrewjohn6985 (Dec 24, 2013)

I suggest to learn Cisco networking. There are many jobs of Cisco networking in Canada.


----------



## Eugene182 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ancient Egyptian algebra (Futurama)


----------

